# S/O: Kids: Clothes on or off in the house?



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

As a spinoff from the shoes thread I am wondering: Do you have rules about wearing clothes inside the house? Do you prefer your kids to go naked all day or to wear clothes all day? Do you let them choose? And does the rule change if you have guests?


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

DS chooses to stay naked at home. I try to put clothes on him every now and then but he strips within 5 minutes. So I choose to just let him stay naked instead of having to wash extra laundry.







My nephew will wear clothes sometimes but he'll eventually strip down to nothing too. We don't have visitors very often but when we do, its close friends so I don't care if they see the kids naked. They are only 2 and 4 after all.


----------



## Shera971 (Nov 26, 2008)

In the winter time I insist that DS wears clothes in the house because we keep the house pretty cold. However, in the summer the only thing he has to wear is his underwear. I really don't like the idea of his butt on the furniture and carpet... he's just learning to wipe so yeah.

If we have guest come over then yes, he needs to put clothes on. If he was 2 or younger I wouldn't mind but he's 4 now and I think that's old enough to understand that you don't run around naked when friends are over.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

DD1 chooses what she wants. If we have visitors than we prefer she at least has underwear on. If its repair people, she needs to be clothed. Sometimes if her feet are cold I make her put on slipper socks but she can stay naked. She like to be naked at home and why not? dd2 is only 7 weeks. She goes diaperless/bottomless at home but I prefer to keep ehr shirt or onesie on top for warmth.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Kids stay clothes, except the youngest who is learning to use the potty. She prefers to be naked all day.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

My son does not care what he waears. I pick out his clothes and iron them every morning when I pick mine and iron mine. Hes never expressed an interest (slightly steriotypical, but perhaps thats more a girl thing? - I mean, most of the girls I know are super fussy about what they wear, insist on picking out their clothes in the morning, etc - whilst the boys just wear whats there! lol).
The only thing is weather stuff. I mean, it could be a toss up day where short or trousers are just fine either way so I will ask him if he wants to wear shorts or trousers or a short or long sleeved top. And really just to make conversation lol - he wouldn't care if I didn't ask him.

If he doesn't want to wear a jacket (or hat or whatever) he doesn't have to! It is his body at the end of the day and we also vary in temperature (so I can't decide for him based on me - even as a baby he used to get heat rash if I bundle him up too much, he would be in a tshirt in winter at 3 months old because of this -and he was fine, he was pretty warm and happy!). It could be 5 degrees out there and he is fine in just a t-shirt as he is so warm blooded but I would suffer like that and bundle up a lot - even when its 15 out there! lol (my circulation is apparently not as great as his - but he gets that from Daddy who also can be found wearing a short sleeved t-shirt in the dead of winter! lol) So I trust him to make his own decisions regarding his body heat/cold and how comfortable he is. If he fancies being out in the winter in shorts and a t-shirt - thats fine! If he were truely uncomfortable and cold, he would put something warmer on! Its certainly not something I have ever felt the need to be authorative/controlling and create power struggles about (cause I see that far too often with friends who are insistant on what their children wear). This doesn't mean I wont suggest something 'Its a bit cold out today, would you like to wear your jacket?' - but thats where I leave it.

Usually, as soon as we come in the house - DS gets naked! lol He is fine to go naked in the house and in our back garden but he must be something on to cover at least his penis (so at least his pants) if he goes out front.

I have no problem with nudity and am often naked in my own home as well (Dh prefers to wear clothes but doesn't try to hide if he is naked for whatever reason - usually like in the morning when hes getting ready for work)! For me, I see clothes only need to protect our bodies and keep us warm/shaded. Neither or those things are needed by clothes in the house. You may also see me in my back garden naked on a warm summers day hanging out the laundry! lmao - But society, laws, rules, etc - govern that I have to wear clothes when I step outside my front door. (unless we go to the beach - I think the UK and europe in general is a bit more lax about stuff like that).

I respect other peoples wishes though. If I have friends who are uncomfortable being around nudity, then I put clothes on. I have a few friends though who would not mind coming over and be perfectly comfortable with me roaming the house without a top on. No one cares if my son is naked though - as it stands, he has never taken his clothes off in public or at someone elses house (and that is never something I have gone over with him - I am sure if he wanted to go naked at a friends house they wouldn't mind).

I am not exactly sure how modesty comes out. But when and if it does, then I will respect my sons wishes if he prefers me to be clothed around him in the house. Until then, our bodies are natural and beautiful!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

My feeling is...it is my job as a mother to supply clothing appropriate to the season and I will make sure these clothes are clean and available...I dress DD every day and make sure she has all the "warm stuff" she needs now that winter is upon us.

HOWEVER....

Once a kid is old enough to take thier own clothes off and expresses an interest in the type/color/etc of clothing they wear and/or whether they wear clothes at all...it's up to them to decide!

I simply refuse to fight with her about it...and at 17 months old, yeah, she;s going to put up a fight! If she likes the way it feels to play naked, well, I can't say I blame her. If she wants to wear PJ's all day...well, if we're not going anywhere, who cares?

I try to keep a hat on her when we're out in the woods because it is chilly...but if she takes it off repatedly...like, over and over again...I stop fighting and let her go a while without it and her ears get cold and then a while later when I try again, it goes on and stays on.

I don't want clothes to be about ME...I don't want it to be "I have to wear clothes because mama says so" - I want it to be "My little bottom is freezing off, I better put something warm on" - and certainly, while she's still so young...I offer the warm clothes if I think she might be cold...but if she says no, I don't force her. Sometimes she accepts my offering of warm duds...but really, she's like her dada...she runs hot. I'm the cold one around here! Even pregnant, I've been more cold than hot!


----------



## BroccoliBabies (Oct 20, 2009)

My son loves taking his clothes off! He wears a diaper or underwear but sometimes that is it. He runs around and says he has to do "naked yoga".









It is much cooler here now, so I am trying to make him wear at least one piece of clothing. We have some of the toddler leg warmers so I try to convince him to at least wear those.

He is almost three; I generally let him make his decisions about clothing as long as they are within reason.


----------



## LizLizard (Jul 16, 2007)

If we have guests, then yes they need clothes. If no guests, then I don't care. Our only rule is that the oldest needs to wear underwear when we eat meals.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

We are a clothing optional household, but my daughter (as well as me and her dad) chooses to wear clothes most of the time. We don't really have any rules about the issue. If someone wants to walk around in his or her underwear all day or stay naked for awhile after a bath, then so be it. If we have guests, then everyone has on clothes...well generally speaking anyway I guess, but I can think of a few exceptions.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

All clothed here except our feet







. So we don't have to worry about guest's reactions.

In winter, we keep our home pretty chilly - below 65 F. It's a matter of survival, lol.

In his younger days, DH would sometimes arrive at breakfast without a shirt. I wasn't fond of the look across the table. I don't recall ever saying anything about it though.

Now how about cooking while naked? I think nudity while frying bacon shows something interesting about personality - either a great love of adventure or a worrying inability to assess risk







.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

We're all clothed, all of the time. The kids have never tried or asked to go around naked (w/ the exception of dawdling after a bath before getting dresse) so the issue hasn't come up.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We don't really have any rules about clothes. If we have someone else over, I do encourage clothes on but underwear at least.

Other than, whatever.

Oh and dh rarely wears a shirt in the house. Every single time he makes bacon, he has to get burned once before he remembers to go put a shirt on.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I am clothed in the house, except for bathing and getting dressed and stuff like that. I do let my kids see me undressed, though.

DH is pretty careful about being private, because DD1 told him she doesn't like him to be naked around her, and he respects that.

But my kids are free to wear or not wear whatever the heck pleases them, in the house. My oldest wears clothes-- she's developed some modesty about nakedness lately, and will only undress in front of me and her siblings, but nobody else. The younger two are potty-learning age, and frequently run around half-dressed or not dressed at all, although when certain guests come I do require underpants, just because I don't like people to feel uncomfortable and some people do.

My house is plenty warm all year. If they get cold, they can put clothes on, but I let them decide.

Right now DD1 is at school, but DD2 is wearing an outgrown bathing suit skirt and nothing else, and DS is wearing a sweatshirt and socks, but no pants.

Outside the house I have clear rules-- infants may go out in a diaper and shirt. Toddlers may go into the yard with a long shirt or dress and no undies, or in just undies and a shirt, but must be fully covered if we go out someplace. Kids older than 3 should wear clothes outside. Yeah, they're arbitrary rules, but they're what we decided on.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Clothes on in the public areas of the house for everyone, everyone must be appropriately dressed when eating at the table. Babies are the exception w/ clothing optional, although must wear dipe. But no shoes!


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

DH and I mostly wear clothes, but DD prefers to be naked most of the time at home. She's PLed, but has a hard time getting her clothes on and off by herself in time and likes the independence of not having to ask me for help all the time, so naked is fine by me. If she feels cold, I'll offer warm clothes/socks for her feet (I run cold so can't imagine how she could be warm but she is!) and she can wear them or not as she likes. However, if we have someone come around to the house - repair-man or delivery or whatever then I make sure she's dressed for that short period of time.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

My DD 3 year old usually wears a shirt but she doesn't like to wear panties or pants/shorts/skirt or socks and shoes. It doesn't matter to us. When guests come over I do make her get dressed, panties and a shirt for sure and preferably pants. (By guests I'm thinking of people like our parents or grandparents who are offended by her naked bum, if it's just close friends who have kids her age then it's not as important to be clothed.)

For babies, diaperless is ok for periods of time. Various levels of naked are ok too depending on the season.

My DD has always been hot blooded. Right now it's about 65 degrees in our house and she's wearing a thin t-shirt and nothing else. She insists she's not cold. Her body feels all warm except for her hands. I often fully dress her and a few minutes later she asks if she can take her pants off because, "I like to get cold!" Whatever floats her boat.







She won't sleep with covers on at night either!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My older dd is constantly taking off her clothes. We ask that she wear underpants, but we don't force the issue with any other clothing. She has been wearing more since it's gotten colder. But her preference is undies only.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I prefer DD1 and DD2 both be clothed during the day. Makes it easy to go do things. Instead of saying "lets go to the park" then having to spend 20-30 minutes gathering clothes, dresses, putting shoes on etc all we have to do is pick up and go. Now DD1 isn't a fan of being clothed all the time so I don't force the issue. I would say its 50/50, 50% of the time shes clothed and 50% she isn't.


----------



## Cativari (Mar 26, 2007)

The kids get to choose most of the time when we're at home. (I do have a diaper and underwear must be worn rule, mostly because I don't feel like having to worry about stuff being used as TP) We don't have many visitors but when we do it depends on who is visiting whether or not the kids have to wear clothes. For example if MIL is visiting they have to wear clothes (she's pretty much of the mindset kids need to be need and clean at all times...) but if my mom comes they do as as they please. As DD is getting older she's keeping herself dressed more but I don't make her.


----------



## Momma2Gianna (Oct 18, 2009)

At this age (20 months) it's really not up for debate. Most of the time, clothing is driven by weather. Summertime, it's either diaper only, or just a tee shirt or just a onesie, unless we're going out somewhere, then it's weather appropriate clothing. Winter time, it's quite chilly







so she is dressed at least in a shirt and pants, or footy PJ's depending on the day. We allow her "naked time" before or after a bath, and she will probably be going bare butted a lot more when we start potty training.


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

DD is a little nudist, but we do have a 'panties rule'- panties must go on after her daily streak through the house. This is mostly a sanitation rule, since she is not exactly stellar about potty hygiene yet.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

DS' never been much of a nudist. Once he was potty trained I made the rule that he has to wear underwear at all times. It's really only come up a couple of times. The company issue has never come up, but he's 6 now and I'm sure I would insist on clothing of some kind for company. I imagine I would have to some extent when he was a toddler too, but maybe would have been good with diaper and shirt. . . .

Catherine


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

My 9 and a half year old would rather get his teeth pulled than be nakey in front of anyone.








But my 7 year old is a little nudist at heart. He still streaks thru the house occasionally.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't usually turn the heater on. So, if it's cold, I make them wear clothes. But, the rest of the year, the daycare toddlers are naked. (their choice) or at least pants-less. The older daycare kids are wearing at least shorts or a sundress.

My own child stayed naked for five years. I don't care enough to battle over it.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS has gotten very opinionated about his clothing within the last few weeks. He will not let me pick out his outfits at all. I don't care what he wears inside the house- my only requirement is that he wears a diaper. Other than that, he can be naked if that is what he wants. I also give him a lot of free reign with what he wears outside now too. I'll let him wear shorts if he wants. I'll bring pants to daycare just in case he gets cold later, but what he wears out of the house is his choice. We're in So CA though, so even the cold weather is not really cold.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

We try to make sure everyone has pants on when they go outside. Or that the baby at least has a diaper on when he crawls on the kitchen table (learned that one the hard way







)

Once we're back out of the suburbs and back in the woods, pants outside become optional and pants are only required if we get in the car to go somewhere.

Shirts don't seem to be an issue, for some reason.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

It's mostly up to the kids. DD1 is clothed at home about 40% of the time. DS2 almonst never wears anything.

If we have casual company (ie. my nephew, one of ds1's close friends, my mom, my bff), the kids need to put on underwear, at least. My mom honestly wouldn't care, and I wouldn't bother with her, but dh prefers that they put something on. If we have less casual company (repairmen, one of ds1's more distant friends who don't know us well, etc.), then they have to get dressed.

If I didn't have a teenage son, _and_ windows that everyone in the complex walks by, _and_ random neighbourhood kids knocking at my door, _I'd_ probably hang around the house naked at least 1/3 of the time, so I see no reason to make my kids wear clothes. Naked is comfy.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Depends on age and weather for the most part. Shirts must be worn at meal times. Pjs are ok for breakfast. Picnic style meals, either outside or in the living room can be shirtless. The 11 yo must at least wear pants or a bathrobe when out of his bedroom. Depending on the weather, the 9 mo could be wearing just a diaper. The 2 yo is potty training and depending on mood will only be in princess underwear. The 4 yo usually is in jeans without a shirt just like his 11 yo uncle. Both (the 4 yo and 2 yo; not uncle







could be naked if playing in the water in the backyard or running around the living room after a bath.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

No rules . . . my daughter seems to be getting over being naked all the time (not that she's never naked now, but it's less of a habit to come into the house and strip), but my son is picking up where she left off.

We have some friends who are uncomfortable with the nudity, so we'll insist on pants and explain that whoever the friend is has weird attitudes about that stuff, but otherwise, it's all good.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
No rules . . . my daughter seems to be getting over being naked all the time (not that she's never naked now, but it's less of a habit to come into the house and strip), but my son is picking up where she left off.

DD1 was pretty much naked full-time (unless playing dress-up) until recently. She's 6. DS1 was naked all the time until about 6 or 7. The desire to put clothes on more often seems to come along at 6 or 7 with most kids. I'm not sure why, though.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Hunter decides if he wants to wear clothes or not. A lot of times he'll be naked in the afternoon and then clothes on at night. Being naked really helps with potty training, and my Pediatrician agrees. This way we can tell when Hunter needs to go potty and get him on the toilet, its also easier for him to not have to pull down his pants at this time, he's only 2.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

We are pretty lax about clothing, unless your gonna sit down you can be naked. Other wise you have to wear at least underwear. The only exception is if we have a guest over that is uncomfortable with nudity or we don't know very well. DS currently likes wearing clothes for some reason. DD not as much, she still lounges in her underwear regularly.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

No rules; they can wear what they want. I might make suggestions or bring them a shirt if they are w/o - but it's not something I get upset over. The house stays pretty warm, but if I feel cold myself, I will encourage socks. They wear them maybe an hour, though, and off they go. Outside, I do sometimes insist on adding a piece of clothing (and shoes b/c of pokies), but both our back and front yards are big enough and far away from most neighbors, that I don't worry about them seeing the 4 yo w/o a shirt on, or caring.

Mainly it's the youngest who is content in a diaper, whereas my oldest not only likes to be fully dressed, but she changes her outfit several times a day. The other two kids, don't really seem to have a preference.


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn (Jan 14, 2008)

My DH is not a shirt off kind of guy but (he works 3rd shift) if he gets woken up in the middle of sleep for something minor he may not put on pants. Usually this would mean underware and T shirt. If he's getting woken up for longer or has to stay up it will be house pants (fleece or flannel pants and tee) or just dressing in jeans. I wear yoga pants and tanks if it's warm or LS. In the hot summer when very pg I had a couple months of bikini tops with wrap skirts but I would never let anyone outside my kids and DH see me.

For the kids it's shorts and tees getting longer or adding sweatshirts in the cooler weather.

I've ALWAYS let the potty training baby run naked. In colder weather I add a LS shirt or sweatshirt. As the baby gets better at the PT I add sweat pants to keep them warmer. Naked makes super easy potting training in this house and just letting them run naked the summer around their 2nd b-day usually takes care of it.

I do prefer they are dressed or at min. a diaper when people are here.

My DH feels it's inappropriate for my DD to go shirtless (she is 7) and asks that she not.....I don't think it bothers him I think he worries about people seeing her that we might not know....so more out of concern for her safety.


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

My DS has to wear underwear in the house at the very least....he might dawdle around the house naked after bathtime, but not for long.

He could really care less what he wears to school during the week as long as it's not jeans...some weird aversion to the material.

During the weekend lately (for the past month) he's been about wearing his Hallooween costume (or parts of it) everywhere we go....I could really care less until we have to be somewhere formal.
I get some strange looks from parents and sad looks from other kids. Lol.

Outside, it's weather appropriate....meaning the least amount of clothing to keep him warm,


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Underwear on, shoes off.

All other clothes are individual choice


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't really care THAT much, but I do prefer that they wear clothes. For a couple reasons. First, without pants and underwear on it seems their fingers keep wandering toward their butts and that grosses me out. Second, they are super physical with each other and always wrestling around--prefer they do it clothed. And third, I really hate gathering clothes up off the floor from all over the house.

Soooo while I don't blow a gasket over finding them naked and I don't actually have any house rules about it, those three little things cause me to chase them around with their pants and undies and request that they put them back on


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Mine are allowed to wear or not wear what they want in the house. The only exception is they must have undies on at all times. I do now want dirty nekked butts on my furniture









Dd is usually found in undies while ds prefers to wear shirt and pants. I do have dd put clothes on now when the il's visit since she is 9 but she dosnt care one way or the other.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster*
Underwear on, shoes off.

All other clothes are individual choice

Or I could have just







to eepsters post and saved myself all that typing


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I like a "no butts on the dining table" rule. Although, right now I wipe Lina. I think I might need a undies rule when she wants to wipe herself.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

You have to have panties on if you want to be on the couch. And shoes off for that, too. We have done some things like you have to get dressed before we read books in the morning or before we go downstairs, but we're flexible in general. And if you're naked, we have the right to say don't rub your vulva on such and such, or don't rub such and such on your vulva







We will encourage clothes for when it's chilly.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

H is usually in boxers around the house, or sweatpants. I am almost always fully clothed, I'm just not comfortable without them and never have been. The girls like to be in panties a lot, or in random stages of dress-up. They have to wear clothes if guests are over.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

No rules. It's too cold to go naked but in the summer they can go naked. Baby is nakey-butt and airing out often.

No naked bottoms on: dining room table (not that you can sit there normally...), coffee table (we don't often eat there but we do at times) or any other place we might eat. No touching yourself unless you plan on washing your hands, but that rule goes when clothed, as well. It's just less tempting.









I would probably ask the children to put on clothes if certain non-relatives came over, just because I don't know how those people would feel about it, and I wouldn't want them to have to be uncomfortable, regardless of whether or not I approve of their hang-ups. We all have hang-ups, and who am I to judge?


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

ever since my dd discovered how to take her clothes off as a toddler the only time she puts them on is if we have guests or going out. she is 7 and she still goes around naked at home.

yes i made sure she put on clothes when we have guest. i find a lot of people v. uncomfortable with naked toddlers around.

however if its ok with my friends then seh is still allowed to go naked.

last year when seh was 6 we went up to a friends house in the mountains adn my dd spend most of her time naked taking mud baths and playing in mud.

however it is only in the last few months that i have noticed that my dd puts on clothes - could be just underwear - even around others who are ok with her being naked because she said she feels shy being naked in front of others. this summer she also started wearing underwear under her long dresses because she now feels uncomfortable without them on which used to be ok before.

she still sees me naked and i think she also sees ex naked sometimes too.

we got pjs for the first time in 6 years because she started sleepovers.

the temp does reach zero sometimes but even in winter her skin maybe cold but she wont wear clothes.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 
i find a lot of people v. uncomfortable with naked toddlers around.

I've noticed this too, and it really confuses me. I just don't get it


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prothyraia* 
I've noticed this too, and it really confuses me. I just don't get it









North American view is that naked = sex and letting your toddle run naked is a form of sexualizing them.

I'm uncomfortable with naked toddlers around people who equate nudity with sex so it wouldn't be much of an issue with me, I'll just ask those people to leave.


----------



## mommy amber (Mar 29, 2008)

dd (3.5) is almost always in her undies when at home...


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

My 2.5yo daughter spends most of the day naked, even in the winter when we keep the thermostat at 62 degrees (which I think is a bit cold for being naked). I offer clothes, but I don't insist. If she was cold enough, she'd be willing to put clothes on. Often in the winter, she opts to only wear socks.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

The kids can choose for themselves, to a point. (My oldest three have alll chosen naked most of the time - but I'm cool with that - I hate laundry).

They can be naked even with guests over, until they're about four or five (unless I know the guest is uncomfortable with that - they have to wear clothes when my in-laws visit). Other than that, they can be nakd inside until whatever age they want. DS1 started routinely wearing clothes around the house when dh (his stepdad) moved in. He was eight. DD1 still doesn't.

My only solid rule about clothes in the house is for when they take them off - the clean ones go back in the drawere (eg. if they put on a sweatshirt for five minutes as a "costume), and the dirty ones go in the hamper. They do _not_ belong on the floor!


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

We usually have house clothes because the kids have school uniforms, which aren't uncomfortable, but it's an extra level of comfort. I insist on underwear, largely because the idea of skid marks (even invisible ones) on my furniture would drive me batty. Wintertime, clothes, even if just PJs are required.


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

During the warm months, my almost three year old has to at least wear underwear in the house (like PP, worried about naked butt on furniture), and clothes outside when we are home. We live in an apartment building, so we don't have our own yard. We visit my parents in Scandinavia for a couple of months in the summer, and while there he may be naked outside in their yard or at the beach if he so chooses.

My twelve month old is usually diaperless in my parents yard, and for a couple of hours a day while inside (when I am watching him closely.) We do part-time EC. Otherwise, he wears at least a fitted diaper without a cover, and usually a T-shirt.

During the cold months, they are both fully clothed, though this winter I hope to continue some diaper-free time with the baby.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

clothing rules for at home? no we have never had any


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I actually choose to let my kid not wear clothes during the hot days/months. She is 16 months and so far actually doesn't care whether she wears something or not... makes no difference to her at all. I choose to let her wear no clothes (she has to wear a diaper 99% of the time) because it makes clean up after meals way easier as well as diaper changes... plus I don't worry about her getting hot because she is as cool as she can be already.

In the winter, I have her wear clothing that keeps her from being cold but again, she didn't care about clothes on or off then anyway. I was able to make the choice for her because as far as she was concerned, she could still move and play









As she gets older, I'll allow her to make the choice for herself once she is ready. I don't know that I'll let her be COMPLETELY naked outside or sitting on furniture but I wont make her put underwear on right away after bathtime and such. It is about her comfort. Unless she truly can't seem to understand adding or taking off clothes will help regulate her body temperature, I'll leave it to her to decide how much or little she needs on. We rarely have guests as well and the few we do have won't care for a long time if she decides she just wants her underwear. I'll also let her choose her outfits too even if they don't match at all.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My kids have never expressed a desire to go without clothes at home, so it's not an issue in our house. If they did want to go naked, I'd probably ask them to put on undies if they were going to sit on the furniture or we were going to have guests over.

Other than that I wouldn't really care, although we're in and out of the house a lot and it'd be kind of a pain to have to get them dressed multiple times a day for every outing. Rounding up shoes, cups, and buddies takes long enough.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
I pick out his clothes and iron them every morning when I pick mine and iron mine.

Wow, Ann, you iron every day? You are a domestic goddess! I think i've ironed for DD1, age 5, 10 times in her whole life, if that!

...we now return to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

We are clothing optional. Someone is always in some form of undress in our home.

Clothes are put on for when company comes over.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
I pick out his clothes and iron them every morning when I pick mine and iron mine.

What is this ironing you speak of?


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

We don't really have clothing rules in our house. We don't have visitors though!

Well- only MIL. DH and I are usually clothed (okay, DH is always clothed but I'm a different story- you can often find me topless because I have a milkie monster and issues with plugged ducts and thrush... totallly OT though







).

When MIL comes to visit, which is rare (she lives upstairs) she's always complaining about how DD never has any shoes or socks on.

We love barefootin' it. Outside as well


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We all wear clothes and always have.... DS1 has never shown a great interest in being naked.







DS2 can't yet take his own clothes off/on so he stays in clothes too.


----------



## earthworm (May 15, 2010)

I keep the 1 year old clothed, but my 3 year old chooses for himself. And he usually chooses to be naked, heh.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

I get DS dressed every morning. He usually stays clothed if left to his own devices, though he went through a stripping phase a while back. Sometimes after he goes potty we "forget" (read: mama's too lazy) to put his underwear and pants back on for a little while.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Neither of my boys ever had any interest in running around naked. Often they'd be wearing only their underwear, and I guess if they had tried to be completely naked I would have had a "we must wear underwear" rule (not because I'm uncomfortable with nudity, but because I don't want butt germs all over my furniture and carpeting), but we never needed a "rule".


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

DD is 21 months and Insist she wears a diaper in the house b/c I refuse to clean up bodily fluids on the carpet. I attempt to get her into clothes if we have guests over, but I don't force it, especially if she has a cute cloth diaper on lol. In winter she has to wear something, even if it's just a shirt and socks b/c it's cold in our house.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

Always cloths.Being naked has never been an option in our home.Just never occured to us.Not a prude or anything just never considered it,and really would prefer it not be done at home.

Now seeing it in a public setting like I did when I was a teen spending a week at a nudist camp ground in Rovinj well I just gotta say it is no big deal.Naked people shopping at the store with flip-flops and a basket WAS odd at first,but you get used to it.

This reminds me of a rant in the paper a few years ago about a mom's naked little one in a park/playground wading pool.I was actually THERE with this hs mom. It did not bother me at all,but someone was so agahst they wrote into the papers Monday Rant column about her.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

DS sometimes likes to be naked (full on or half) at home and I don't care. I prefer that he at least wear underwear when we are eating, mostly because I don't want him to touch his butt and then his food.

I don't mind if he goes naked in the backyard, but not in the front and not anywhere else public. My neighbor's 20-year old son is a creepy creeperson and is often hanging out in the front yard (he is really nice, just too friendly to DS and sends up reg flags for me). And on two separate occaisions, when changing in public and DS being nakie for a couple of minutes, two different mom friends have made comments about his penis and it makes me uncomfortable knowing that people look and judge my babies bits. I wish it didn't have to be that way. I think kids should be able to run naked outside as much as they want.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

No clothing rules, other than please do not leave your clothes all over the house.

DD is almost 7 and we encourage undies now that her body is maturing. She wears just undies 90% of the time at home. Another 10% of the time she is dressed in undies and bandannas/scarves/silks. Even as a baby she preferred minimal clothing.

DS likes to wear clothes, but he is at the beginning of potty training so he takes his pants off a lot. He seems to prefer being in a shirt with no pants the most (like DH







)

When my parents are around DD adds a shirt and DS adds pants to keep the diaper on (but maybe not a shirt.) When DH's parents are around the kids are dressed.

Any other company and the kids are fully dressed.


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Underwear on, shoes off.

All other clothes are individual choice

This. It's not a complete rule about shows off ni the house, but I definitely prefer it. We have a giant pile by the front door. But I'm not liking the nakey bums on the furniture. Or the copious amount of penis and butt jokes I'd hear from my 3 year old if he were allowed to run naked. (although I do sometimes think it would make it easier for him to learn to use the bathroom all the time)


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

DD usually just wears underwear, especially now that it is so hot (no a/c) but she does in the winter too, she always feels hot. She never wanted to go totally naked but if she did I would say underwear required.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't care one way or the other. THe only thing we insist on is that when we are having someone (not a close friend) over for dinner or something is that dd1 leave her underwear on. Otherwise its clothing or nudity, whatever she wants.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I have always had an "at least underwear" rule. When we have company which = il's I make dd put a shirt and shorts/pants on now since she is 9y


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Personal choice here. DS1 mostly goes naked (no matter what the weather). Ds2 is whatever ive put him in weather appropriate. At the moment - since its pretty hot - hes pretty naked too! lol

Oh - we do always tend to at least have underwear on. Bottoms are dirty. DS1 had worms once...thats when that little 'rule' started. I am pretty thankful for this little rule as well when he attemps to wipe his own bottom as well...:| lol


----------

